# Yahoo- Candy canes can help fight germs (The Times of India)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

WASHINGTON: The traditional candy canes used for decorating Christmas trees can help fight germs and treat digestive disorders, according to a new study.View the full article


----------

